# Professionals??



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wondering what, if any, opinion the professionals on here have with people offering detailing services with little or no experience. 

From doing a google search it seems more and more people are getting into "detailing" and offering the service without proper training or experience. 

I have a huge problem with "cowboys" who offer services when they really know nothing about the industry they are operating in. Here in Ireland, there is a big problem with poor service giving whole industries a bad name.

One profession that comes to mind is a car salesman. I for one have this stigma in my head that they are all untrustworthy following several bad experiences. 

How do the pro's on here feel about some "detailers" giving the industry a bad name?


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe the industry is trying to sort out some form of formal qualification, but i would look for certificates from, Autosmart, Autoglym, Bisc, etc to show that the operator has training to show what he/she is doing.
Also, make sure the operator carries Public Liability insurance.

I am in the early stages of opening my own business, and yes, there are cowboys out there, so it is vital that i get every job done to a high standard. Quality comes before volume of work to me.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a good point about training certificates from a well known and trusted supplier like Autoglym. 

Also just to clarify I personally am not or ever will be looking to become a professional detailer. 

If i remember correctly, i think there was a thread from DaveKG where he detailed a car but the customer wasnt 100% happy and he wrote about his experience and what he did to rectify the situation. I think that type of post is invaluable because its very difficult to keep 100% of customers 100% happy and everyone is going to make mistakes. I think learning how to provide a follow up service to ensure the customer is 100% satisfied is really important.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Trouble is.

People register on here and think how easy it is to earn £400 for a cuple of days work. They read a guide or 2 and buy the stuff and next day they're a detailer :wall:

I wouldn't entertain using anyone who doesn't show a portfolio, insured etc


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that at somepoint - someone will set up a 'house' for registered detailers - the market will demand it soon.

i.e like the old corgi restered plumbers or special certification of electrical etc.

Something that has to be non company generated ie, Autoglym or swissvax etc. 

Guild of detailers or summit like that ?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

There is NO formal qualification, there will be NO industry qualification, there WILL always be someone with "*all the gear but no idea*"

Whilst a certificate from AG or AS my have shown they have attended a days training it doesnt mean they are any good at the job, I am a qualified mechanic, certificates coming out of my ears for it but have no idea what i am doing with an engine....anyone can get liability insurance to back up their days training....

Experience is key no matter what....there is someone close to me with a unit doing this but has had only a couple of days training with a rotary polisher, which just goes to show that as stated before anyone can get insurance, all depends how much brass they have at their disposal....

To get to the point it will never be monitored as its too complex, its down to the customer to make judgement on whomever he/she chooses to do the work....


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I do a lot of work on cars and have snap-on tools, but i'm not a mechanic.
Ask the vendor for contact details of customers, so you can ask them about their experiences as well.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

spotted a website someone has just set up local to me offering detailing. There full correction detail as advertised, Clay , machine polish with g3 or t cut and waxed and sealed with autoglym Srp. Price £250 :lol: I had to face Palm, I feel sorry for whoevers car they hack up.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

atheym3 said:


> I do a lot of work on cars and have snap-on tools, but i'm not a mechanic.
> Ask the vendor for contact details of customers, so you can ask them about their experiences as well.


That's not going to happen there's no way I would ever give a customers details tostranger, or anyone for that matter.
and I'm sure any pro run company would not do that ether.
I have a forum on my website but its not much use only had two customers post feedback on there.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm goona get shot for this..but...
1---Reflectology is right I think....really is up to the customer to choose.
2---Is this detailing lark rocket science??
--Isn't is all about setting expectations with the customer beforehand?


---I'm gonna duck for cover ....bang bang...!!

Experience counts for so much and if the customer is happy to go with whoever they choose, so be it.

Ok, so maybe I am playing Devils Advocate here a little bit.........


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flair, i can understand what you're saying, data protection, competition nicking custom, poss theft of customers car.
A book that customers can write in will help. Word of mouth from customers is key. I:e tell 10 people about a good job, tell 100 about poor work.

Paintwork correction is technical, and should imo have a qualification, as if you bugger it up, your rep is down the pan, and a very expensive respray repair to take care of. Other than that, good cleaning technique and a good eye for detail is vital. I had a quick look before, and i believe wirral college offered a valeting course, and i will ring them to see if it still runs and what it covers, but other than that, the Bics course is a good one to bag.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

atheym3 said:


> I believe the industry is trying to sort out some form of formal qualification, but i would look for certificates from, Autosmart, Autoglym, Bisc, etc to show that the operator has training to show what he/she is doing.
> *Also, make sure the operator carries Public Liability insurance*.
> 
> I am in the early stages of opening my own business, and yes, there are cowboys out there, so it is vital that i get every job done to a high standard. Quality comes before volume of work to me.


many people have toyed with the idea of a governing body of detailers but there are far too many variables. You cant possibly test a detailer on all the potential problems you might get (sticky paint, thin paint, baked on road paint etc) the test would need to be 6 months long and you no car is ever the same. Public liability insurance does not protect you if a detailer makes a mistake and damages your car. they will need "goods worked on" which is a seperate policy and can cost quite a bit with sometimes horrendous excesses. PL is about £4 a month and covers thing like the public tripping over the pressure washer and any business can get it but it doesnt mean you're covered if the worst happens on your pride and joy. As with any market its buyer beware. look for a proven track record and if choosing from one of the DW supporters, check their studio posts as many do jobs for members and if needs be you can always ask the member how they did.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

There are no professional qualifications and don't think there ever will be.

It's all about experience and knowledge. 

Been doing it for 25 years + from my bodyshop days but wasn't called detailing back then. This experience counts for everything with a customer.

A portfolio is a must and so is insurance as Showshine said but at the end of the day the customer must ask the right questions to anyone that touches his/her car.

There's always going to be cowboys and guy's who think they can do it but they soon get found out.

There should be some kind of recognised industry standard that's independent of anyone as Bouncer says.

Perhaps it's up to us lot on here to maybe sort that out. It's quite easily doable i would have thought.

So, what do the guy's think of that?

To the OP.....Great question.



Russ


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

who decides who is good enough though? whats to say one detailer has the right to examine and pass another? Also, detailing isnt mainstream enough for it to work. 99% of the population dont know what a swirl is let alone care enough to seek an approved detailer. Sorry if i sound negative here guys but this idea is older than gods donkey and no one has ever come up with a viable plan to make it happen.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

A large % of the people attempting to open a detailing business fail; as too many focus solely on the technical side of the business but never learn how to run a business properly.

_The other side of this coin is the detailer whose enthusiasm far exceeds their abilities._

They do far more damage to the reputation of professional detailers than they do to client vehicles

Education is the most important component of the success of any business. The skills required to run a business consists of; Technical (to do the actual work) Marketing (to get the work and keep it coming in) Financial (maintain company books, paying suppliers, ensure vendors are paid on time, maintain the companies credit rating, paying company taxes) Administration (maintain adequate chemical supplies, maintain a working relationship with the company Accountant, ensure bills are current (telephone, electricity, rates, water and etc) ensure client bills are received and resolve any conflicts should they arise


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

There are cowboys in every industry and detailing has is fair share, as mentioned before, the premium that can be added with the phrase detailing lures soo man people.

The responsibility in choosing the right person is down to the customer, they should check out portfolios and people mentioning their experiences etc, speak to the detailer, check their knowledge, enthusism etc.....

An industry standard ? no, not realistic because every detailer is now trying to set the bar in one way or another, who is to judge other detailers ?

Also, some of us have been trained by the best in the country, some have been trained by dealerships, some have been self taught....So there will never be an industry standard.


----------



## atheym3 (Sep 19, 2011)

My mistake about the ins Deano.:thumb: And as Ammarube rightly points out, this is something that has stemmed out from bodyshop work, and i bet more than a few have learned the trade there.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've moved my business focus away from detailing now as it is becoming impossible to get work due to being undercut by 100% etc.

I have had 4 or 5 jobs taken from people on here PM'ing the thread starter offering their services by undercutting me. I know who they are as the OP has sent me the PM showing the NONE SUPPORTING members quoting £100 for full corrections.

In fact I don't get any jobs from DW now due to this practise - It is a hard business to Police, one that won't ever be Policed imo


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

atheym3 said:


> My mistake about the ins Deano.:thumb: And as Ammarube rightly points out, this is something that has stemmed out from bodyshop work, and i bet more than a few have learned the trade there.


which is where i get my experience from...all the way back to '86


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I've moved my business focus away from detailing now as it is becoming impossible to get work due to being undercut by 100% etc.
> 
> I have had 4 or 5 jobs taken from people on here PM'ing the thread starter offering their services by undercutting me. I know who they are as the OP has sent me the PM showing the NONE SUPPORTING members quoting £100 for full corrections.
> 
> In fact I don't get any jobs from DW now due to this practise - It is a hard business to Police, one that won't ever be Policed imo


That's bad and maybe i am a bit Naive but i didn't think that went on here. Sorry to hear it.

Russ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Russ.

It is a shame but I support the forum as much as I do myself.

If no-one supported the forum then there wouldn't be a forum :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

smack the report button and it'll be sorted. :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Deano said:


> who decides who is good enough though? whats to say one detailer has the right to examine and pass another? Also, detailing isnt mainstream enough for it to work. 99% of the population dont know what a swirl is let alone care enough to seek an approved detailer. Sorry if i sound negative here guys but this idea is older than gods donkey and no one has ever come up with a viable plan to make it happen.


Is their not enough top guys on here who could maybe start an Academy of some sorts? I would gladly contribute in helping out/Setting up/Financial help etc.

Maybe a Southern based outfit/ Midlands based and Northern based guys who are at the top of their tree and who don't want to see this great industry implode on itself.

Obviously people would have to show they have plenty of prior knowledge and also pay for the course/etc.

It would help this industry loads and weed out the bad apples who think they know it all but don't really have that knowledge. Can't be hard to have a recognised seal of approval or am i being a bit green?

As said experience goes back a long way with tips/know hows gathered over time. Bodyshop days/Valeting days etc. The good guys have all been their and the bad one's have not.

This industry is great but how long will it last without something being done?.

Russ


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Said it before it's not a trade so there will never really be enough impetus to create a professional body, even if there was it would be unenforceable. And to say those who have done a training course are good and those who haven't are bad is laughable, some of the weekend warriors on here are equally as good as the pros (I dare say some are better than some of the pros), by that rationale all and sundry can book on the next manufacturer supported training day and be called a professional detailer.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Showshine said:


> I've moved my business focus away from detailing now as it is becoming impossible to get work due to being undercut by 100% etc.
> 
> I have had 4 or 5 jobs taken from people on here PM'ing the thread starter offering their services by undercutting me. I know who they are as the OP has sent me the PM showing the NONE SUPPORTING members quoting £100 for full corrections.
> 
> In fact I don't get any jobs from DW now due to this practise - It is a hard business to Police, one that won't ever be Policed imo


Surely you can Fwd any PM's like that to the Forum Mods?? Sure those people can / will soon be banned!! That seems outrageous!!! I'm sure the DW guys won't put up with that.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Cheers Russ.
> 
> It is a shame but I support the forum as much as I do myself.
> 
> If no-one supported the forum then there wouldn't be a forum :thumb:


Yes i have been meaning to do this myself but everytime there is spare something comes up on the for sale threads or the bay and i can't help myself.

Next bit of spare will go to the forum as rightly said it needs supporting and i believe it's the best forum iv'e ever been on.:thumb:

Even with 25 years plus experience there is always something to learn and it normally happens here first.:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Russ


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Surely you can Fwd any PM's like that to the Forum Mods?? Sure those people can / will soon be banned!! That seems outrageous!!! I'm sure the DW guys won't put up with that.


Nothing to stop them signing up with a different name though and doing the same again, outrageous as it is the client has the choice to go with said chancer or go with Lee who's insured and well practised with verifiable work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Once i get some money i plan to do it my self just alittle tight at the moment money side due to moving but this is the best forum i have been on good bunch of lads and ladys 

and theres always a laugh and i have learnt loads


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think the Pro's really have anything to fear to be honest, they will survive purely on reputation and the quality of their work.

If they're good at what they do, they'll survive far better then somebody that under-cuts them and does a bad job! 

I'm a strong believer in word of mouth when it comes to things like Detailing, if you do a good job on someone's car the chances are they will have like minded friends who like cars and may want theirs doing... 

It's never going to be an industry like plumbing as peoples safety isn't coming into it so it just doesn't need regulating in that way...

Arguably those £5 hand car wash guys are actually damaging peoples cars every time they wash it but they won't be covered for that, and you'll never be able to regulate them either.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Anmarube said:


> That's bad and maybe i am a bit Naive but i didn't think that went on here. Sorry to hear it.
> 
> Russ


I'd hazard a guess and say that theres around 30%+ members of the forum that are in the trade, but do not wish to pay to support the forum.
At some point when somebody enquires about needing a detailer in a certain area, some will not be able to resist underhanded tactics to try and gain the work if they can get away with it.

In regards to the OP, a good detailer will generally be very busy from March-Oct, Nov-Feb they will remain steady focussing on maintenance and protections, the winter months will test the new starts and less credible.

Reputation is key, generally a customer will choose a detailer through his previous work, experience and reputation, cheap pricing does not play as much a factor as the potential customer wants to use the said detailer because of his profile.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bigmc said:


> *Nothing to stop them signing up with a different name* though and doing the same again, outrageous as it is the client has the choice to go with said chancer or go with Lee who's insured and well practised with verifiable work.


Oh really?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

You can ban their ip's


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> You can ban their ip's


You can do but people will always find away round it. Like works computer a friends etc.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> You can ban their ip's


And you can change them easily enough.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I'd hazard a guess and say that theres around *30%+* members of the forum that are in the trade, but do not wish to pay to support the forum.
> At some point when somebody enquires about needing a detailer in a certain area, some will not be able to resist underhanded tactics to try and gain the work if they can get away with it.
> 
> In regards to the OP, a good detailer will generally be very busy from March-Oct, Nov-Feb they will remain steady focussing on maintenance and protections, the winter months will test the new starts and less credible.
> ...


I would go with more towards 50%, especially when the likes of FB and Twitter are available

oh and around 250-300 Scholl guides later in the space of a week is a dead give away with email addresses linked to businesses, oh yes, I know who they are....even the one in my area playing at it, suffice to say he didnt get the guide....:lol:

But business is cut throat and where there is cut throat there is a pirate as well, so no getting away from it....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not been funny chaps but i am a firm believer in "You get what you pay for"... After been on here for a while i know that your looking at good money for a decent correctional job done by a professional with a reputable name and good sound liability insurance. I would much prefer to pay for quality rather than pay less for poorer results


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Most people out there are only looking for a "half decent shiny" job. A lot of customers are completley clueless. They go in with a dirty car they come out with a clean one, for as little as they can possibly pay. Job quality doesnt apply to the majority of joe public, as long as it looks shiny they dont care about the science behind it all.

When i tell people what i do to my car their jaws drop, people dont realise the time and effort it talks to maintain and look after a car.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> You can ban their ip's





Flair said:


> You can do but people will always find away round it. Like works computer a friends etc.





bigmc said:


> And you can change them easily enough.


we have a couple of tricks don't worry.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its a dog eat dog world out there and the net doesnt help it one little bit. Forums, free website servers etc have caused the influx bottom line. I would say its playing an effect but personally, its not. Back off holiday and busy as hell already.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't found it to be a problem really! more of a god send. I've had 3 customers in the last month which chose the cheaper so called Weekend Warrior only to be booked in with me after the total mess they have made on the cars and a Bentley needing part respray.

So really in the end when these sort of people are in it to make a quick $ but end up getting sued for 10k because they have no insurance while burning of the paint of 100k car. I'm not really worried.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

The valet trade is in a uniquely ridiculous profession with its pricing and competition strategy. In fact, it is self-deprecating. 

I know I have said it here before but pricing for valet services have not changed that much in the past 15 years compared to, for example, servicing the vehicle which has almost doubled in some places. 

Even the people in the trade have this stigma that it is just "cleaning" so it doesn't deserve an increase in price. Talk about low self-esteem!! This prejudice then transfers to the general public who accept low prices as the standard and now expect that from every aspect of the car cleaning industry. (And why shouldn't they if idiots keep offering it on a plate). 

So you get people like us who try to up the ante a bit, provide extremely high quality services with very technical experience and knowledge to back it up but to 99% of the car owners, we are deemed over-priced "cleaners" and what could we possibly do that the local hack can't.

But the hacks are so busy under-pricing each other, they don't realise how much harm they are causing the local profession. They put themselves out of business and they put their competition out of business. They are the Kamikazes of the industry. 

This is why a professional regulatory body can be very helpful. There is a very great need for Technical and Practical Training, Business Training and Customer Service Training for professional detailers that is also qualified with a Certificate of Recognition. The regulatory body should also have an advisory capacity for dissatisfied detailing customers, perhaps even advising on complaints about companies who are not members. Its good to know who is doing what out there...

My feeling is that the body should also examine chemicals that are used as well as there are a lot of shoddy cheap products out there. After all, high quality needs to apply across the whole business practice. 

Sorry for the rant... I just hate hacks!! This could be a very lucrative industry but its out of control. Thankfully "Detailing" has created a bit of a stir because it is slowly being recognised for what it is. If only "Detailers" could be encouraged to maintain extremely high standards. 

Cheers
Brian


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Not been funny chaps but i am a firm believer in "You get what you pay for"... After been on here for a while i know that your looking at good money for a decent correctional job done by a professional with a reputable name and good sound liability insurance. I would much prefer to pay for quality rather than pay less for poorer results


Don't confuse price and value...

Price is what you pay, value is what you get...the 2 of them are not hand in hand.

There are very few "professionals" I would ask to work on my car, and I know 1 of them is one of the cheapest around.....

I also know people that charge the world, and have to either cover up their damage (they even have their own paint place  or argue that it wasn't them....)

:thumb:



Mgs Detail said:


> I haven't found it to be a problem really! more of a god send. I've had 3 customers in the last month which chose the cheaper so called Weekend Warrior only to be booked in with me after the total mess they have made on the cars and a Bentley needing part respray.
> 
> So really in the end when these sort of people are in it to make a quick $ but end up getting sued for 10k because they have no insurance while burning of the paint of 100k car. I'm not really worried.


I am seeing it the other way about tbh...well at the moment...I've had 3 cars, and been asked to sort out 2 more that have been given a "detail" by a "professional" where I stay (they are not on DW)......he even went to far as to say that swirls are part of the paint, and they are not damage...but my paint with none, is damaged...:wall::wall::wall::wall:

Just because people don't do something for their main source of income doesn't mean they are any less skilled than a man, van and a rotary muppet....

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone can be given a lesson, then think they know everything about machining/detailing.

In reality, it doesn't work like that. When I learnt to drive, I took a lesson, well 3 after failing my first test, with no prior lessons. After that lesson, was I a great driver, *NO*, you don't really learn to drive, until you have passed your test. Then you gain experience..

I went to college twice, then carried out an Apprenticeship, then time served in a body shop, did I know everything after my first college lesson, *NO*, did I know everything after my first day of the Apprenticeship, *NO*. Did I know everything after my apprenticeship, and first day of working, *NO*..

I have roughly 18-20 years experience, do I know everything yet, *NO*..

Like most detailers on here, I get a lot of cars, that have apparently been corrected/detailed before, Phaa. Have they hell, someone with all the gear, talk etc had a go, after having a lesson and doing a mates car..

A regulated body would be good, but very hard to keep track off..

I like to speak to some of the other pros, and between us, we know who is good and who isn't..

I tell all new clients to treat me like a builder, do their homework and get a few quotes.. I am cheap compared to a few on here, but doesn't make my work any less better. Not really, Sometimes better..

Experience is everything in this game, you have a lesson on one type of paint, but then move onto another and run into a problem, what do they do, either, bodge it, or try to have a go at something they have no idea about. That is where experience comes in..

The Black and Red A4 I had in, tested all my knowledge and experience. I am not afraid to say that I spoke to other trusted, well those who I trust about it. So just shows, even with all the experience in the world, people can still get into difficulties. But at least they have experience to fall back on..

Full corrections is a real mine field with those who don't really know what they are doing. The amount of paint they take off is crazy sometimes..



The Cueball said:


> Just because people don't do something for their main source of income doesn't mean they are any less skilled than a man, van and a rotary muppet....:thumb:


You are right, take Baker21 for example, not a full time detailer, but a competent one. I wouldn't risk my companies reputation with someone who didn't know what they are doing..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been interested in "detailing" for about 8 years now, proper detailing. It always amazes how many "experts" we have on this website. I wouldnt class myself as an expert but I am pretty handy with a rotary. 

I am judging wrongly I would imagine as I still think back to the meguiars forum and will always have my niche of "experts" who I really trust with an opinion. 

I am all about experience, I suppose the good thing about a forum is you can search for the first question they posted to find they started a company x amount of years later. 

I suppose the big question is - How long does it take to learn how to detail to a level of say Kelly at KDS, Paul Daulton etc.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> I suppose the big question is - How long does it take to learn how to detail to a level of say Kelly at KDS, Paul Daulton etc.


Kelly is a perfectionist, so takes him as long as it takes him I guess..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think of anyone who isn't a supporter as less competent than me because i do support the forum.
I know of a few people on here who are as competent as me yet they have other jobs. I also am not naive enough to think that a hell of a lot of members on here are companies.

I haven't got an issue with it and in fact some of my good buds are members here. What I do have an issue with is people PM'ing someone to take a job from me when i pay for the privelege to quote and post up in the studio etc.

Anyone who thinks they are above someone else because they have a company is a twit with an A.

Take RussZS. He isn't a detailer but I know I could phone him to help me with a detail and I know for a fact he would be able to carry out some fantastic work without me even being there.

Some people are bigger than the boots they walk n and need a reality check IMO


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Just because people don't do something for their main source of income doesn't mean they are any less skilled than a man, van and a rotary muppet....
> 
> :thumb:


Never said that anyone is less skilled than anyone else. Just making the point that there are alot of people out there who think after doing a few friends cars can then start up a company offering detail/paint correction work without insurance and more knowledge on how to do the job right.

I also have another job I spend all my spare time doing and it brings me just as much as doing detailing/valeting. Its because of the other job I started doing detailing work for myself coming on 9-10 years now. 
Only in the last 3 years have I offered it to customers as I felt that I had the knowledge and skill to do so not just a few odd weekend friends/family cars.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

dooka said:


> Kelly is a perfectionist, so takes him as long as it takes him I guess..


No I mean - how long does it take to be as skilled what is the measure is it time, is it the quality. The argument could be you have a more thorough detailer who has done it for four years then have someone who has done it for 18 years and the aren't as good


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've read this thread with interest as I am what you could call a weekend warrior, however I would in no way consider myself to be a cowboy. We all have to start somewhere and as has been said detailing and paint correction is a skill that takes time to learn and perfect, and you'll never stop learning. I work as a mechanic during the week, but come from a background of valeting and car preparation. I'm also a perfectionist at heart and I've spent a lot of time learning techniques and how to do the job properly rather than for a quick buck. I have a fledgling business and a growing reputation, as has been said it's all about word of mouth. I have a website with a portfolio and customer testimonials (all 100% genuine), I would post the link, but I would be banned ) I've had 100% satisfaction from very nearly 100 customers. I think this is in part because while I don't have 25 years of experience, I am a perfectionist, I have a decent understanding of paint correction and I don't ever cut corners. I have in fact corrected the work of a so called detailer who left the car covered in holograms and the customer was over the moon with the result and I've since detailed his other two cars.

I certainly don't detail to make a quick buck. Sure in time there is money to be made, not a lot of money, but enough to earn a living, but I'm not there yet. My aim is to build my reputation in the next couple of years and quit the day job in 2013/2014, but time will tell.

I would love to be a DW Supporter, but at the moment it's a case of finding the funds


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jem said:


> *I would love to be a DW Supporter*, but at the moment it's a case of finding the funds


You dont need to now, you've just told everyone on the forum your plans.:lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> No I mean - how long does it take to be as skilled what is the measure is it time, is it the quality. The argument could be you have a more thorough detailer who has done it for four years then have someone who has done it for 18 years and the aren't as good


All of the above mentioned. It takes the lot. Every day is a learning curve for me and quite sure even the longer established outfits. Its down to the know how of tackling all manner of technical issues with machine polishing / paint correction but takes equally as much skill to understand and appreciate what goes into a damn good and thorough interior deep clean.

Detailing is about the next step. Chasing that never ending rainbow of perfectionism..... And then some:thumb:

Im sure many have tackled other folks work but one question that is always roming round in my head personally "Do they see what I see?" or "What do they concentrate on more than me?" There is always a certain aspect of the vehicle detail being concentrated on more as its become instilled at some point. One mans passion is another mans poison so to speak.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> You dont need to now, you've just told everyone on the forum your plans.:lol:


One of those plans is to become a Dw Supporter, as it's a great forum. I just don't have the spare funds at the moment.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> All of the above mentioned. It takes the lot. Every day is a learning curve for me and quite sure even the longer established outfits. Its down to the know how of tackling all manner of technical issues with machine polishing / paint correction but takes equally as much skill to understand and appreciate what goes into a damn good and thorough interior deep clean.
> 
> Detailing is about the next step. Chasing that never ending rainbow of perfectionism..... And then some:thumb:
> 
> Im sure many have tackled other folks work but one question that is always roming round in my head personally "Do they see what I see?" or "What do they concentrate on more than me?" There is always a certain aspect of the vehicle detail being concentrated on more as its become instilled at some point. One mans passion is another mans poison so to speak.


Well said.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> All of the above mentioned. It takes the lot. Every day is a learning curve for me and quite sure even the longer established outfits. Its down to the know how of tackling all manner of technical issues with machine polishing / paint correction but takes equally as much skill to understand and appreciate what goes into a damn good and thorough interior deep clean.
> 
> Detailing is about the next step. Chasing that never ending rainbow of perfectionism..... And then some:thumb:
> 
> Im sure many have tackled other folks work but one question that is always roming round in my head personally "Do they see what I see?" or "What do they concentrate on more than me?" There is always a certain aspect of the vehicle detail being concentrated on more as its become instilled at some point. One mans passion is another mans poison so to speak.


Have to agree with this, one man's passion etc.

I hate Interiors and find doing them really boring but totally love paint correction.

As also said every day is a learning curve even with years and years of experience you can come on here and read something and think "Why haven't i done it like that for all these years.:wall:

Russ


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

and just to add to this I was asked today by a local valeter how much it would cost for detail training, on my doorstep no doubt, he has done the autosmart training but no experience with a DA let alone a rotary yet the signs on the stand alone building he has specifically say "Professional Detailing POA"....suffice to say I was a little rumbly in the tumbly with chuckles but unfortunately had to knock back his advances with a swift £250 a day for as long as I feel comfortable that "I" will be putting my name to "your" ability....expensive then as he had already "Professionally Detailed" the Range Rover Sport I am currently tackling....which for the first time I have really seen a mare of a roof, thin paint, etched in bird tash which has broken the clear and soft as the proverbial ****....struggle, yes, big time on the roof but test areas on the bonnet and door totally different, pretty straight forward....so this again is a test for a pro detailer like myself and i admit it as never have i had paint be so different from a roof to any other panel....you learn everyday irrespective of experience and those who say they dont well I am sorry, jump on the next bus or pull the other one it has balls on....

Some can do, some cant....some try, some take the p155....sorting it out cannot be done....just time to move along to the next chapter and let those that can do and those that cannot, rot....

Sorry for the final statement but thats what may happen to detailing if so called fellas like the one mentioned here carry on the charade....ok its come to me to be done again and be done correctly and how the client wants it but not all will end this way but in a detailer schmuck shoot out....


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

There will always be the good the bad and the ugly in any trade whether it be a window cleaner,plumber, or a valeter/detailer FACT nothing is going to change that.


----------

